# Sarms suppression



## Dotcha (Feb 21, 2011)

Bad suppression on sarms?



> Hi guys. This is my first thread but i have been on this sit for years.i recently have done a cylcle of sarms. I did the following for 6 week but had to stop due to bad sciatica.
> 
> s4. 12.5mg p/d i had to use this low dose due to bad yellow tint. And almost being blind in poorly lit areas. I wont be using this again
> 
> ...





> I did this cycle to help me get back into boxing as it takes way to much out of you when you are not in your prime.plus i work in construction which is hard in itself.i am not competing in boxing just wanting to get fit and see my abs again lol.
> 
> Anyway i had my bloods done pre cycle.
> My test levels was 14.2 nmol/L.
> ...


----------



## Dotcha (Feb 21, 2011)

Bump


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

I ran Ostarine and got no gains from it. It shut me down bad enough that I got a TRT prescription. Sarms are totally useless and a waste of time IMO. Why mess around with experimental drugs that shut you down when you could just run good ol' test or other AAS. I mean you almost lost your eyesight.


----------



## Dotcha (Feb 21, 2011)

Lol I no.it scared the cr#p out of me. I didnt feel any better in the gym either. They have proper had my pants down lol.it cost an arm and a leg for the cycle aswell.Im running a full pct now. Then im going to get my bloods done again and see where im at.

Im just going to do a test only cycle next. If im going to get shut down might as well get some benefit from it and do it properly.


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

Some Sarms are definitely suppresive although not to the extent of AAS. S4 and MK2866 will cause some suppression and using both together will cause more supression. I've used both separately and although I didn't have any bloodwork done, I noticed some supression i.e. weaker errections, easier to lose an errection, etc. I've used GW by itself and didn't notice any supression. I haven't used sr9009 so I can't say whether that is suppressive or not.

You should be able to tell whether these were prohormones or not by the results that you had and the side effects. If these 4 products were prohormones then you would have blown-up massively and had some severe side effects. The fact that your eyesight suffered should tell you that the S4 was legit as this is a known side effect.

People who suggest that sarms are tainted with prohormones are normally just using it as an excuse for the suppression that people have suffered because they either sell or are affiliated with a site that sells sarms and don't want people realising that the sarms are causing supression otherwise people won't bother with them and use prohormones/AAS.

Sarms aren't the alternative to AAS/prohormes that they were first thought to be or still are by some boards who promote them heavily along with n2generate/n2guard. You are better off fogetting about sarms and either doing a prohormone cycle or a test cycle as you will get better results and it will be cheaper.


----------



## Dotcha (Feb 21, 2011)

There's got to be some pro hormones in the sarms i got tho as sarms should only give you slight suppression like 5% Not shut you down by about 60%


----------



## Dotcha (Feb 21, 2011)

I didnt get any bloat or sides at all. The only thing i noticed was i was staying at about 193 lb but looking more ripped. But for the amount of suppression it gave me i would have been better off with AAS.

I was mainly using them to help me with my endurance. Im going to bin the s4 and mk2866.

After my pct and blood work. Im going to give it a month then do a test cycle with the gw and sr9009 as these are supposed to be realy good for endurance. then i will be shut down anyway for the duration of the test cycle.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

iamyou said:


> I ran Ostarine and got no gains from it. It shut me down bad enough that I got a TRT prescription. Sarms are totally useless and a waste of time IMO. Why mess around with experimental drugs that shut you down when you could just run good ol' test or other AAS. I mean you almost lost your eyesight.


 I totally disagree with SARMs being useless. I love Ostarine. Good lean gains with minimal side effects. However, people say SARMs will not shut you down - this is total bullshit, as you also pointed out. Almost anything that affects your androgen receptors will shut down your testosterone production. I do think they're best run with a test base because your testosterone levels will go to s**t on them and you might feel crap as the weeks go on. I've used it alone in the past and the gains were good, but I always run it on a cycle of AAS these days.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

SARMS have their place, you shouldnt have stacked 4 of them alone.

S4 is known to have vision sides and sr9009 is almost completely unstudied.

why wouldnt you just run ostarine or LGD standalone with a test base? you would have got reasonable gains, no noticeable sides and easy recovery.


----------



## Dotcha (Feb 21, 2011)

I took the advice of a well known youtuber. Who said it would be the perfect sarms stack for my goals.with "MINIMAL" suppression.lol.

Anyway I called the juice clinic back today and told the guy who gives you your results that i might have had pro hormones instead of sarms ,as sarms arnt supposed to suppress you as much as i have been. I asked him should i take Aromasin for possible estrogen rebound. He said everything looked ok. my LH was in range aswell.

He told me to come back in a few more weeks and he would have another look.

You are right what you are saying tho. Anything that suppresses you as much as i have been on this cycle needs a test base.

To be fair the price that it costs me for the sarms are not woth it. I didnt feel any major benefits from them. And the yellow tint from the s4 was horrible.

I do look alot leaner tho but that could be just because off all the cardio and HIIT training i have been doing

I would have beene better off just doing a simple test cycle.

Well you live and learn eh.


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

Dotcha said:


> Anyway I called the juice clinic back today


 one in manchester by any chance? if so whats the process of getting some bloods done, im curious to get mine done without going to GP to see what levels im at..


----------



## Dotcha (Feb 21, 2011)

No pal. Its in sheffield city center. About 5 minutes walk from the train station. Its where all the smackheads go for needles but every wednesday they do the juice clinic for steroid user's.you dont need to give them your real name so it wont show up on your gps system. I always use my mates name lol. I think it 5pm till 8pm. They will do full blood work thyroid liver values etc. Last time i went they gave me 2 boxes of insulin needles 2 boxes of 23g and 21g needles i think it was,with the barrels and alcohol swabs. They will also show you where and how to inject properly.

The numbers 01142721481 give them a bell they are really friendly and non biased.


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

Dotcha said:


> There's got to be some pro hormones in the sarms i got tho as sarms should only give you slight suppression like 5% Not shut you down by about 60%


 How do you know what sarms will only supress you by 5%? Where is the scientific evidence or blood work showing this?



Dotcha said:


> I took the advice of a well known youtuber. Who said it would be the perfect sarms stack for my goals.with "MINIMAL" suppression.lol.


 This wouldn't be Dylan Gemelli or anyone associated with http://www.evolutionary.org/ would it? Dylan is assoicated with isarms and a mod on their forum and promotes sarms as he sells them so tells people that the supression is minimal. He also tells people that if they have more than minimal supression then the sarms were tainted with prohormones. Evolutionary are also strong sarms promoters.

As you say, you live and learn so good luck with the PCT and stick to test next time.


----------



## Dotcha (Feb 21, 2011)

Yes it was. I took his advice as he seems to know what he is talking about with sarms.

I even went on his forum and put the same post up as i put on here and he said it will have definitely have pro hormones in them as most uk and indian companies do this.

Which thinking about it is bs as I didn't have any sides associated with pro hormones like bloat etc . and my e2 was within range a week after stopping the cycle as thats when i got my bloods done..it was just my test was really low.

I wont be using sarms again. They might be alright for bodybuilding and putting a bit of lean muscle on but that was not my goal. i just wanted something to help me with the grueling training regime at my boxing gym. When i was 19 and first started boxing i used to wake up feeling fresh then go and do a few mile running. Now at 35 i feel like i have been run over by a bus and can barely walk downstairs lol.

Plus they are very expensive compared to AAS.the amount of shutdown i got was no joke aswell i was like a oap if i sat down i was falling asleep. I felt terrible.


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> I totally disagree with SARMs being useless. I love Ostarine. Good lean gains with minimal side effects. However, people say SARMs will not shut you down - this is total bullshit, as you also pointed out. Almost anything that affects your androgen receptors will shut down your testosterone production. I do think they're best run with a test base because your testosterone levels will go to s**t on them and you might feel crap as the weeks go on. I've used it alone in the past and the gains were good, but I always run it on a cycle of AAS these days.


 Echo this. I have used a range of different SARMs at varying doses for the past 5 or so years (even during PCT and have my bloods on here from a few years back).

I personally can get away with a moderate Ostarine cycle with minimal suppression over a 4 week period, however this is specific to the individual and everyone will react differently (As with most AAS).

However if using a stack over a 6+ week period like yourself, I would definitely expect a level of suppression.

Dylan Gemelli and all those evolutionary.org/isarms forum members have one intention; and that is to get people to purchase from their affiliated (and very over priced) suppliers, and will do so by any means. Hence the misinformation in his videos and talking smack on any other suppliers.

Bottom line; I would expect the suppression you got from your cycle.


----------



## Dotcha (Feb 21, 2011)

I knew i would get some suppression but nowhere near the amount i had 'it was like 60% suppression.and for the small amount i was taking.

I no what you are on about though he is allways trying to push there sarms and products. And they are well overpriced.

I got mine cheaper from a uk supplier


----------

